# Summit Clearshot Climber-I don't like it at all



## ngabearhunter (Oct 6, 2005)

Bought it last year for bow season, it's first year out I hate it. Here's my opinion:
-carry a little extra weight and get something comfortable
-the seat shape numbs my upper thighs
-the bottom part of the stand is way too short, puts your knees in your face (I'm over 6 ft and 235)

-gives you that "i'm gonna fall out feeling constantly" for some reason.

I'm very disappointed for what I paid for it, next time I'll get a heavy one and at least be comfy once I get in my stand.
Just My Opinion


----------



## kcausey (Oct 6, 2005)

*Nga*

That ain't for folks like you and me....I'm prolly about your size.  I have a Bullet backpacker and love it.  I'd recommend anything that is designed like the Viper line.  Razor 5, Broadhead, Bullet, Viper x5, Openshot, Bushmaster, etc.  That Clearshot has a hand climber don't it???  I gotta be sitting down to pull my platform up....just for added comfort, i hate just using my arm strength, i get to sweating wayyyyyyy too much.  I'm 6'1" 255lbs
KIP


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Thanks for the heads up!*

I was looking at the Clearshot today and decided it wasn't going to be what I would want. Sounds good, and it does have the seat climber if you want it, but the platform seemed a bit small to me.

Might want to check out the Lone Wolf sit and climb. It looks like it will do the trick but is a bit pricey.


----------

